# Minnesota fishing licenses



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Are last years licenses still good until the end of this month? Some one told me that but I can't find it on the DNR website.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Go to a bait store. IMO the MN DNR is really poor. They closed the season for muskie on Dec. 1 but didn't put it in the hand books and when I call them or go to their office I have never gotten a clear answer.


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

you have a warden in your area dont you? ask him


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I just bought a new license. Talking to the DNR is pointless.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I was told my liscense is good till the end of april when I was at lake of the woods last week


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Fubar, I have and I still haven't gotten my questions answered. I even went to their office in Fergus Falls.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Yep good till April 30th, Next year is only good till Feb 28th, how confusing is that!


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Last years license is good until the end of April. I bought my license for this year already and it says it is good until february 28. But if I am not mistaken I read in the Minnesota Fishing Regulations book that they are good until April 30, 2009 but I will have to check. How confusing!!!! :eyeroll:


----------

